# Game 57: Warriors @ Heat (2/24 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 24, 2016 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big reason why it was so important to get that win last night was because of this game. 

Heat looking to tie their longest winning streak of the season, but i'm not expecting anything other than a loss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A win would be insane. A competitive loss would almost be a win.

A battle of threes versus paint points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat announce that Udrih is out for this game.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Without Bosh

I will give Heat W if Heat are lost by 10 points.

My prediction: Warriors 110, Heat 100

Last season, GS swept Heat.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Heat up early. Lots of hustle


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hassan on fire!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whiteside wants Draymond's blood.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

They can't stop Whiteside


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This doesn't seem like a legal use of replay. How is this allowed?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The refs weren't allowed to use replay to check the remaining time the other night after Monta Ellis got fouled with 1 second left, but they can use replay to wipe out a shot? Great system.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Tony Brothers is such an awful ref.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-21 after 1

Curry hits an almost half court shot to beat the buzzer at the end of the quarter. Sick. He's been the entire Warriors offense in the 1st quarter. 14 of their 21 points.

For the Heat, Wade and Hassan doing most of the damage. Couldnt ask for a better quarter. Need to keep up the energy even when these long J;s by the Warriors eventually fall.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That baseline ref is screwing us. Good lord he just missed another call as I'm typing this.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 30-21 after 1
> 
> Curry hits an almost half court shot to beat the buzzer at the end of the quarter.


Usually I would complain that those shots always happen to us....but Curry isn't a scrub, and he makes those every game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That did NOT hit the backboard.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Ugh I just hate those Wade early shot clock mid range shots.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Wtf are these Refs doing? That was the clearest block ever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Funny that Spo gets a tech on the one call that the refs didn't get wrong. Such a Spo thing to do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That baseline ref is screwing us. Good lord he just missed another call as I'm typing this.


I was gonna post the same damn thing.

Wade and Spo both talking to that ref right now. Dont blame them wanting some explanation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gerald Green is getting killed on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are playing so well, yet against that team, this 9 pt lead they have held onto this quarter is nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have yourself a half, Josh Richardson.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Surprised they didn't stop play and review that block and give a goaltend for hitting the backboard!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anybody know the actual rule? I thought they couldn't review plays outside of two minutes. How could they just stop the game at the beginning of the 1st quarter and take away a basket. I'm still tilted by that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Does anybody know the actual rule? I thought they couldn't review plays outside of two minutes. How could they just stop the game at the beginning of the 1st quarter and take away a basket. I'm still tilted by that.


They were checking to see when the foul took place. They deemed it to have taken place before Gerald Green dunked it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

McRoberts needs to give the ball to Dragic. He's trying to do too much and failing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You just cant go on any droughts against that team. 

And you have to get back on D fast (Wade...)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shame Wade lost the ball there to end the half, but what a screen Hassan laid on Curry. 3rd time in the last 2 games that he's leveled people on screens. 

55-51 at the half

Could not have asked for a better half from Miami. They had just one bad drought at the end of the 2nd and the Warriors capitalized. Heat shot 50% and held the Warriors to 42%. Yet its only a 4 point game. 

Big half for Wade and Hassan. Curry and Klay doing the damage for the Warriors.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Steph Curry is unreal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The offense needs to run through Dragic and the team needs to try to get Whiteside involved.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Really funny reaction by Kerr on that Klay foul. Kerr always used to question why players foul Wade on jumpshots when he was a television analyst.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Josh Richardson is Rex Chapman'ing them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

83-80 after 3

Warriors made their run with Curry going off for 14 in the 3rd, but the Heat end the quarter strong and hold onto a 3 point lead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Very shaky there, but the bench holds. Whiteside, Wade, and Winslow all went out of the game with the Heat up three. Heat go on a run to end the quarter up three.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Please don't push your luck Spo. You always push your luck. Stop it. Bring the starters back.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Please bring Winslow in Spo. Please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup has no offense. Make a sub, Spo..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is our 4th quarter strategy ALWAYS the same? I can accept that SOMETIMES you want to just buy time for your starters, but is it not conceivable that sometimes you will want to build a lead while the opponent's starters are resting? Why are we always throwing away the first 5-6 minutes of the most important quarter? Just treading water. Small-minded, rigidity.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That baseline ref is having the worst game of his life. He just missed an elbow to the face of Richardson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Josh Richardson, sorry for thinking that we needed to cut you earlier this season. Showing off his entire game tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gerald Green cannot guard Thompson. Been late chasing him all night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Klay Thompson on fire.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It all started with that play where Gerald Green was a mile behind him and gave up a three.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Finally, with 3:11 left in the game, Dragic joins the starters on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF was that shot by Hassan? A 12 ft one hander? 

Hey, it went in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heat up 2!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a middle-schooler one hand push shot by Hassan :lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Unimpressed Grandpa.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many moving screens.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Whiteside HUGE BLOCK.

Curry FUCK OFF!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Draymond just keeps setting illegal screens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Seriously. They keep getting away with moving screens. Its as if the refs are as mesmorized as the crowd are when Curry and Klay shoot.

Staying big both helped and hurt on the same sequence.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Draymond Green just set the biggest, most blatant illegal screen on that Curry three.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Wade's end game hero ball just kills us. He had Whiteside under the basket with guys a foot shorter than him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm so disgusted. If the refs call even one of the fouls Green has blatantly committed this game is ours.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Twice Green set illegal screens on Dragic. On one he literally wraps him up and holds him. Then he sets a moving screen on Deng on the biggest play of the game. If even one of those plays gets called we win this game.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Dragic smh. Game over. We fought hard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can't wait to see the two minute report of this shit show.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hurts to lose, but super proud of the effort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 118-112

Tough, tough loss. Practically led the entire game then Klay and Steph took over in the 4th. And even still, it took long, miraculous 3's (With the help of moving screens) by Curry to pull out the win.

Hard to be mad at this loss though. Team played as well as they could. Need to keep up this good play on the road in Boston on Saturday.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is probably the most angry I've ever been in my life after a Heat regular season loss. We got robbed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fox Sports Sun just replayed the Curry 3 and Eric Reid pointed out the obvious as hell moving screen and said they were getting tons of tweets about it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It was so fucking blatant. The only scary thing is it wasn't even the most blatant of the three he set in the final two minutes. The one where he wrapped up Dragic was the worst. The one on Curry just hurt the most and cost us the entire game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat lose 118-112
> 
> Tough, tough loss. Practically led the entire game then Klay and Steph took over in the 4th. And even still, it took long, miraculous 3's (With the help of moving screens) by Curry to pull out the win.
> 
> Hard to be mad at this loss though. Team played as well as they could. Need to keep up this good play on the road in Boston on Saturday.


Nothing "miraculous" about those 3's from Steph. That's what he does on a REGULAR basis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702698937837289472
Also shows the good and bad of staying big when the Warriors went to their small lineup. Hassan gets the block, but then doesnt close out quick enough on Curry.



Basel said:


> Nothing "miraculous" about those 3's from Steph. That's what he does on a REGULAR basis.


Maybe miraculous wasnt the right word, but just cause its the norm for him, doesnt make those shots any less spectacular. Dude is a beast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Winslow's last 4:

34mpg
12.5ppg
8.0rpg
1.8apg
2.3spg
0.5bpg
1.5tpg
50%fg
67%ft

So much for rookie wall. He's playing his best at the business end of the season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're probably going to win 73 games, and I'm going to always remember the one game we were robbed that gave them the record.

The sad thing is that like W2B said, Steph's teammates do it all the time because he only needs an inch to hit a dagger, and the refs know they do it. There will be a public report tomorrow of the last two minutes of this game and it will detail all the illegal screens. The refs get those reports for all the quarters of every game. They know that Draymond sets those screens and they know to call it. They choose not to. Why? Beats me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gerald Green has been non existent of late.

25 mins played tonight with 0 fga, 0 points, and had 1 rebound and 1 turnover. He has averaged 7pts, 3rbs and 36% from the floor in 26 mins over his last 10 games. Considering he is a defensive liability, why again is he getting so much burn?

Give me Beasley over this guy any day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley said tonight in an interview that by the end of the season the Heat will have 15 players. Right now they are at 13 (but really its 10 with the season ending injuries to Udrih, TJ and most likely Bosh).

A PG and a wing who could maybe steal some of those Gerald Green minutes is needed. I think that's more important than another big.

Though Josh Richardson has stepped up of late. Not bad to have your best game of the season against the best team in the league. Hopefully he can keep this play up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Richardson showed a lot tonight. He can definitely take Udrih's minutes (of what, between 6-14 a night).

I know i'm probably the biggest Beasley homer here, but I can't help but feel his scoring punch would work well between Winslow and Whiteside. Plus he shot the 3 ball at around 40% in the CBA, which we badly need.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I watched this game in the sportsbar. These refs are not qualified.

Warriors fans complained about players tugging Curry for 9 times, refs did not call. The game is called in favor of home team.

No Warriors play over 36 minutes because of back to back game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Richardson showed a lot tonight. He can definitely take Udrih's minutes (of what, between 6-14 a night).
> 
> I know i'm probably the biggest Beasley homer here, but I can't help but feel his scoring punch would work well between Winslow and Whiteside. Plus he shot the 3 ball at around 40% in the CBA, which we badly need.


4th times the charm? :laugh:

I cant really find a better option on the wing. Dorell Wright? His numbers in China were pretty bad.

Hate to keep harping on the refs, but found this to be pretty funny since Adam and I were talking about that baseline ref killing the Heat all night. That ref was Tre Maddox.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702722777720041472
Now, the Warriors never lose so this stat is a bit misleading. But it just sucks that this game comes right after the NBA's final 2 minute report in the Pacers game says that there were 9 bad calls and 7 were against the Heat. Thankfully, we won that game though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He might not be the ideal fit size wise for the wing, but he should be able to play small ball 4/5 like he did in the last stint. Just give Gerald's minutes to him, he couldn't do any worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702980405872480266


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a load of crap.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702980405872480266


Absolutely disgusting. It's true too, the report is here:

http://official.nba.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/02/L2M-GSW-MIA-2-24-16.pdf

Look at the line for 1:07. "Dragic and Green briefly engage and separate away from the ball."

LOLOLOLOL. ARE YOU SERIOUS? "Briefly engage and separate." HE GRABS HIM AND HOLDS HIM. Look at the video:

http://official.nba.com/last-two-minute-report/?gameNo=0021500848&eventNum=1348

This league is a joke.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Even if he does "give them room to avoid contact" that is blatant obfuscation by citing a rule that is not pertinent to this case. They're blatantly ignoring that he moves into the players after setting the screen and holds the players. "He gave them room to avoid him!" Yeah, and then he punched them in the face and stole their wallet. Nice cover-up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These pics show it all


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702984995359608833


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^His right foot traveled from just outside the three point line to inside the rim of the Heat logo. Hilarious.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

My understanding: That is illegal screen.

How about 2:57 remaining at the 4th quarter?

Klay Thompson's 3 points did not count. I did not see offensive foul on Dray Green.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You might be right on that one BS, but then look at the very next play when Whiteside got a very dubious offensive foul also.


----------

